# Woman Talks Alleged Shooter Into Giving Up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Suspect To Be Arraigned Tuesday_

*Video: *Homeowner Confronts Suspect 

*MILLBURY, Mass. -- *A teenager accused of shooting at a police officer will be in Worcester District Court Tuesday after a woman talked him into giving himself up to police when he hid near her house.

NewsCenter 5's Shiba Russell reported that Stephanie Martin heard gunshots and saw a teen hiding near her house. She let him in her Riverlin Street house, not knowing he was allegedly running from police after firing gunshots at police officer Nicholas Fortunato. She said the teen did not look threatening to her.

Police said Fortunato had tried to pull over Antonio Montoya's car on Riverly Street and Montoya opened fire, shooting at the cruiser and then taking off on foot, hiding behind Martin's house. Fortunato was not injured.

Martin spent an hour with Montoya, talking to him and trying to convince him to give himself up.

"He was crying most of the time. Sobbing. You know. I said, 'You got your whole life ahead of you,' so he took the bullets out and put the gun down, and then we were able to walk out the front," Martin said.

Police said the outcome could have been very different if Martin hadn't intervened.

"She did a remarkable job. With her assistance, that's probably the only reason this situation ended the way it did," Millbury Police Sgt. Donald DeSorcy said.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

